# anything besides discus?



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a 50 breeder set up and planted (still want to get more plants) and waiting for fish. The only real prob with the tank is algea which I don't know if I'll be able to get under control or not but it seems to be lessening as the plants grow and take root so hopefully that will correct itself soon enough. 
Anyway, it's ready for fish and I want a discus tank. I know it's not that big for discus so I'm wondering
#1. how many discus should I initially purchase? (2-3" max at purchase)
#2. how many could I have in this tank at adulthood?
and 
#3. could I put any other fish in with them for variety given the amount of space available? 
It is a breeder so there is more surface area but it's still just a 50.
Thanks!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I tihnk that 3-5 would be an okay number.


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

My 50 is planted and has had 3 Discus, 3 Angels, 5 rams, and a few tetras. The 3 Discus don't work well because the paired two keep the third in the back of the tank.

Discus purist will tell you that Discus should be kept in a bare bottom tank to avoid stunted growth (especially when they are young and should be eating and growing fast) and poor color.

Consider using Flourish Excel to control your algae and help your plants grow. Some overdose with it to bring it under control.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Fluorish excel is a great way to get your algae down while also helping your otherplants grow. However, the algicide in excel will harm anachris and most crypts. I had 4 discus in my 55 and that didnt work so well. 2 of them paired off and beat up the other 2. Also, their growth was most definitely stunted, they are only around 5". Although, honestly, i dont think the fish mind. They eat like pigs and they have colored up nicely. I can post pics if anyone would like. 

The best way to keep algae at bay is to get 2 small siamese algae eater or a small army of oto cats, do regular water changes to keep the nitrate level relatively low, and get a CO2 unit. That is what i did and i havent seen any algae since i installed the CO2 (i bought a carbo plus CO2 thing, rather than a pressurized canister). In fact i now have to worry about how much the algae eaters have to eat.


----------



## Murray (Jan 15, 2007)

id like to see pictures of your discuss man, im a huge fan


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Excel will not usually harm crypts. Believe it or not I was the one who first started the overdosing of it. It will kill anacharis and vals though. If your crypts melt, look for anothe rcause of it. It also seems to affect downoi and occasionally rannaculous (sp).


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

My bad, i got crypts and vals confused. Hey how would i measure the concentration of CO2 in my tank?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_co2chart.htm


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Damon, you are awesome.


----------

